# Water (?) under rear of Atlas, always



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

So, in the Midwest, we transitioned to winter. We got the Atlas in summer, and always noticed water under the vehicle on garage floor. No issue, a/c condensation, makes sense. No smell or color to it, so guessing water Then in fall, no a/c, no rain, and still finding puddle under rear of car. Now winter, cold out, and still seeing moisture under rear of car. Dry conditions. Size of a saucer. What am I missing? Coolant lever is fine. Less than 5k on the odo?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

You dazzle us with details......


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

Likely still condensation from the AC if you have your climate system on "auto." Recall that the AC compressor continues to function to provide dryer air into the car, hence the condensation.


----------



## Misio9 (Sep 23, 2019)

Jhawkcclux said:


> So, in the Midwest, we transitioned to winter. We got the Atlas in summer, and always noticed water under the vehicle on garage floor. No issue, a/c condensation, makes sense. No smell or color to it, so guessing water Then in fall, no a/c, no rain, and still finding puddle under rear of car. Now winter, cold out, and still seeing moisture under rear of car. Dry conditions. Size of a saucer. What am I missing? Coolant lever is fine. Less than 5k on the odo?


I noticed the same thing but did not link it to the a/c compressor as it’s in the back of the vehicle, I believe it is condensation dripping from the muffler.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Could be auto setting (wife’s cars). In summer, noticed in front under engine, which makes sense. But fall and cooler weather, only see it in back. As soon as it warms up (going down to 5f tonight) I’ll look under neath the rear and see if I can find where it is coming from. FWIW the car is garaged


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Misio9 said:


> I believe it is condensation dripping from the muffler.


x2 on this

There might be a drain hole in the muffler, OR maybe a leak on the exhaust system....but either way, my guess is the exhaust


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

snobrdrdan said:


> x2 on this
> 
> There might be a drain hole in the muffler, OR maybe a leak on the exhaust system....but either way, my guess is the exhaust


Yes it is normal. In colder times the water gets drained from the exhaust as the car is. Not getting warm enough to vaporize the condensation. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kturek (Dec 28, 2018)

Misio9 said:


> I noticed the same thing but did not link it to the a/c compressor as it’s in the back of the vehicle, I believe it is condensation dripping from the muffler.


It is muffler condensation, had a small hill, made out of the ice,growing on the floor under the muffler in the winter.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

OK. Muffler condensation. Year round? Long drive, short drive? Is it normal? No other VW CC or GTI has done it? Haven’t crawled underneath to see, is there a weep hole or something? Not coming out of exhaust tips.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Jhawkcclux said:


> .....Haven’t crawled underneath to see, is there a weep hole or something?.....


Well duh.....yes there is.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Jhawkcclux said:


> OK. Muffler condensation. Year round? Long drive, short drive? Is it normal? No other VW CC or GTI has done it? Haven’t crawled underneath to see, is there a weep hole or something? Not coming out of exhaust tips.


Yes, there's a weep hole in the big rear muffler. Takes a long time for the exhaust on the Atlas to fully warm up to the point where there's no condensation inside the system, significantly longer than my 2.5 Jetta, for example.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Jhawkcclux said:


> OK. Muffler condensation. Year round? Long drive, short drive? Is it normal? No other VW CC or GTI has done it? Haven’t crawled underneath to see, is there a weep hole or something? Not coming out of exhaust tips.


The wife's Traverse does the same thing, it has drain holes in the rear mufflers


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Snobber in a Dodge and a Chevy? The world is nearing the end folks! Glad yer still on here, taught me a ton starting w CC, then GTI. Always appreciated


----------

